# GARRETT AND CO. INC WINE BOTTLE W/O EMBOSSING ON BOTTOM



## currystyle (Jul 26, 2014)

I have an old wine bottle, the embossing reads "GARRETT AND CO INC." "VIRGINIA DARE WINE".  I will post a picture if necesarry, but My bottle matches another for sell on this site, and one that was sold previously.  The only difference is that my bottle has NO EMBOSSING on the BOTTOM. I am hoping to learn the difference as to the age and/or legacy/story behind these bottles. ...and so on...  any INFO, ADVICE, or COMMENTS would be great. COMPLIMENTS and INSULTS will make me smile as well.    THANKS FOR READING, PLEASE HELP................................JEFF CURRY


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a decent write-up.I need more to go to determine an age.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a sample size of this bottle.  Can we get a pic?


----------

